# Here's a VERY Special girl....



## SunLine (May 17, 2012)

My unique High White Red female. May be a new morph? Never seen anything like her.

Anthony


----------



## Apophis (May 18, 2012)

She is very pretty but probably just a more rare coloration of a Red. The Reds have a high variety of colors. Great looking girl though!


----------



## SunLine (May 19, 2012)

Apophis - Thanks for the compliment! Yeah most people are telling me that it's probably just a variation of the red. I wish I could find more like her but haven't seen any at all. Hopefully she'll produce me some when she becomes of age =)


Anthony


----------



## HeatherN (May 19, 2012)

love her! strawberry cream!


----------



## got10 (May 20, 2012)

Will she be for sale ?


----------



## SunLine (May 21, 2012)

She's going to be part of the breeding program, I'm new so we'll see, but I would entertain any offers. FYI, I don't think anyone here will want her THAT bad lol. PM me if anything


Anthony




got10 said:


> Will she be for sale ?


----------

